
Using AI to Decipher the News About the U.S. Postal Service - kathrynmgkelly
https://blog.thefactual.com/deciphering-the-news-about-the-u.s.-postal-service
======
amoorthy
Worried about mail-in ballot reliability this election? Read on for what's
really going on at USPS as The Factual reviews 39 articles from 26 sources
across the political spectrum. (disclosure: I'm one of the co-founders of The
Factual).

